# ssh- man will es hacken!



## pfiffikus (24. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

mein Linux-Rechner (SuSE 9.3, per YOU auf dem neuesten Stand gehalten) ist von au?erhalb über ssh erreichbar. Das muss auch so bleiben. Doch in der Logdatei häufen sich solche Einträge:

```
Sep 23 21:06:24 kasten sshd[15581]: Invalid user samanderson from ::ffff:217.71.160.33
Sep 23 21:06:25 kasten sshd[15583]: Invalid user gregarmstrong from ::ffff:217.71.160.33
Sep 23 21:06:26 kasten sshd[15585]: Invalid user gregarmstrong from ::ffff:217.71.160.33
Sep 23 21:06:27 kasten sshd[15587]: Invalid user johnnordstrom from ::ffff:217.71.160.33
Sep 23 21:06:28 kasten sshd[15589]: Invalid user jimstock from ::ffff:217.71.160.33
Sep 23 21:06:30 kasten sshd[15593]: Invalid user Michael from ::ffff:217.71.160.33
Sep 23 21:06:31 kasten sshd[15595]: Invalid user Owner from ::ffff:217.71.160.33
Sep 23 21:06:32 kasten sshd[15597]: Invalid user goober from ::ffff:217.71.160.33
```
Au?er dem Benutzer root wurden nur User probiert, die es auf meinem System nicht gibt. Aber für Root haben sie das Kennwort nicht gewusst!   

Ist das normal? Kennt Ihr das auch?
Sind solche Versuche eventuell erfolgversprechend? 
Kann/sollte man au?er starken Passwörtern noch etwas unternehmen? 


Pfiffikus


----------



## michel_tr (24. September 2005)

Es ist normal das sich ab und an mal jemand per ssh einloggen will. Wenn du deine Passwörter nicht gerade aus einem Wörterbuch abgeschrieben hast, sollte das auch nicht weiter problematisch sein.

  Wenn es dich stört wird wohl die einfachste Lösung sein, deinen ssh server auf einen anderen Port zu legen.

  Ansonsten kannst du einen ssh Einbruch noch durch folgende Dinge erschweren:
  - Key Authentifizierung
  - Root den Login verbieten
  - Generell nur bestimmten Benutzern den Login erlauben


----------



## pfiffikus (24. September 2005)

Hallo Michel,



			
				michel_tr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du deine Passwörter nicht gerade aus einem Wörterbuch abgeschrieben hast, sollte das auch nicht weiter problematisch sein.... Generell nur bestimmten Benutzern den Login erlauben


Ach wie gut, dass niemand wei?,
dass ich Rumpelstielzchen hei?...
Trallalaaaa




			
				michel_tr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Root den Login verbieten


Hast ja Recht, der darf bei mir so ziemlich alles, aber nicht per SSH einloggen. 



			
				michel_tr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es dich stört wird wohl die einfachste Lösung sein, deinen ssh server auf einen anderen Port zu legen.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du einen ssh Einbruch noch durch folgende Dinge erschweren:
> - Key Authentifizierung


Kann ich dann von der Arbeit immernoch mit folgender Adresse auf meinen Rechner zugreifen und Dateien holen? 

```
fish://Rumpelstielzchen@zuhause.dyndns.org/home/Rumpelstielzchen/MeineDatei
```
Die Portnummer könnte man evtl. mit einem Doppelpunkt angeben? 
Aber den Key bei der Key Authentifizierung?

Pfiffikus


----------

